# Tennessee Breeders ?



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

I already know about Sequoyah and Camelot , does anyone know about Windy Acre Kennels in Dickson TN ? Everyone seems to be sport / protection breeders , I would love to have a very intelligent , healthy , and laid back German Shepherd . I was really wanting to get a Belgian Malinois , but everybody is trying to scare me off , so now I'm looking at the German Shepherds . I've got a lot of experience training Dogs in the past , I have 11 acres with just my Wife and I here . It would be nice to have a very intelligent companion and protector here on my little farm . We have Coyotes , foxes , and Raccoons always trying to get our Chickens . 

I'm looking for advice on breeders , not advice on rescue , or any other preaching that some on here like to do . Thank you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

When you say 'laid back", I'm hoping you don't mean couch potatoe 

Sounds like you have a nice place and there would be lots to do , So 'middle' of the road would be good??

Mals, are a go go go dog, and while I love them, they aren't for everyone..

I don't know anything about Windy Acres, but don't let the sport/protection breeders thing, scare you off. Not all puppies from a litter are going to be cut out for sports nor high energizer bunnies..But GSD's, aren't just couch potatoes.

I have seen some dogs from Sequoyah and tend to like what they produce, if you find a GOOD breeder , they should be able to help you select a puppy that will fit into your lifestyle. 

If you are near Sequoyah/camelot/windy acres, I would suggest you go check out all three and talk to those breeders.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know anything about Windy Acres, but I looked at their web site and if you're looking for that type GSD, Frank's breeder is Rosehall in Sparta Tenn. and I would reccomend them. 
Frank is everything you talked about except laid back, I know she does have some pups that would be considered more "laid back " for a GSD. She could help you with which one would be best.


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess " Laid back " was a bad way to put it , what I meant was one without " Crazy Drive " ... That's what I keep hearing over and over about the Malinois . I am planning on visiting the 3 I mentioned , Sequoyah , Camelot and Windy Acre . Windy Acres seems to have fairly decent Dogs for a fairly decent price . SchH1 KKla-1 Dexter von der Goldperle (Germany) , looks like a pretty nice Dog to my untrained eye ( In GSD's anyway) . $600 seems like a bagain for one of his pups .


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I know sherle and her dogs at Sequoyah, she has some very nice balanced dogs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Are you looking for Showlines? That is what Windy Acres is. 

If so, two breeders come to mind - Drache Feld in Lexington, KY and von der Sauk in SC.

We had someone contact us looking for a puppy; he was in the area. We asked him what he was specifically looking for. When he explained exactly what he wanted and looking for, he was looking for a show line. To us, that was clear. 


We recommended the 2 breeders above and he bought a puppy from Shannon and Frans and is very happy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Can I just add, don't look at price as the way to go. You don't have to spend a million bucks to get a nice dog, but sometimes dogs priced low aren't maybe such a good deal either.

Go into it as looking for a breeder who will stand by what they produce, tell them exactly what you want to live with/don't want to live with, and let them give you input on what they feel would be best for your lifestyle.

I would say your looking for middle of the road A dog that can go all day if you want, but with an off switch, that will hang out all day as well..Balance and good temperament and of course health.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

This is " Show Lines " ? 

V Dexter von der Goldperle - German Shepherd Dog

Contessa vom Windig Ackeren - German Shepherd Dog


Those are the pedigrees from mom and dad of the Litter I was thinking about . I really don't see how anyone could put this down for $600


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes that is a showline litter. The sire has a 1 and V rating. The dam is untitled and unrated. Dam's parents are also untitled/unrated. These type of litters can easily go for 600$. What type of health and temperament guarantee are they offering?


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

"All of our pups come with:

2- year written warranty on pup's genetics
Health record, first shots & de-wormed.
Copies of both parent's pedigrees going back 5 generations.
Crate training tip sheet, housebreaking tip sheet, and general information sheet regarding your new family member.
AKC papers
Puppy food to go."


I've seen a bunch of Pedigrees from other " Working lines " asking for $1500 min that didn't have near as impressive Sire . You are right about the Dam , but if you can find a bunch of $600 litters that can match Dexter's pedigree , I'd like for you to forward them to me


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Do they have a hip/elbow guarantee?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You're a bit too hung up on the price aspect of it all imo. Price is a consideration, but not the ultimate deciding factor. If you are convinced that this breeder is right for your needs, then by all means, don't let anyone here dissuade you. Visit them yourself and decide for yourself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above post ^^^


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> You're a bit too hung up on the price aspect of it all imo. Price is a consideration, but not the ultimate deciding factor. If you are convinced that this breeder is right for your needs, then by all means, don't let anyone here dissuade you. Visit them yourself and decide for yourself.


Agreed ^


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> You're a bit too hung up on the price aspect of it all imo. Price is a consideration, but not the ultimate deciding factor. If you are convinced that this breeder is right for your needs, then by all means, don't let anyone here dissuade you. Visit them yourself and decide for yourself.


Or Maybe it's you that's hung up on the price , something tells me if this breeder was one of your buddies on here and they were asking $1500 you wouldn't be picking that breeder to pieces even if they had the exact Pedigree . I've done it all when it comes to dogs , just not with German Shepherds , and I never did like breeders who acted like snobs and tried to make prospective buyers think they couldn't get a nice Dog without paying some huge price . I'm not wanting a "Show dog" , I'm not even wanting a " working dog " , I'm wanting a nice , intelligent German shepherd who will be my every day companion on my farm . I will attend obedience classes , and I may even get into a little bit of Sports / utility dog training just for fun . Funny how after friending Windy Acres and seeing first hand reports from several people who have a dog from them absolutely Loving their dog and singing Windy Acres praises , I haven't seen anyone state they wished they would of spent 3 times as much money on another dog 

Maybe I should tell them on Facebook that according to qbchottu they should of spent $1800 instead of one of " These type of litters can easily go for 600$." 

I may still yet buy from Sequoyah or Camelot , I'm just already over the Snobbish breeders on here who think only them and their buddies charging $2000 for a family pet , can breed a nice dog .


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

haha 
Holy cow...you really took that in an entirely different spirit than was intended. I asked you to ask the questions that I would ask of any breeder. I am not doing this for MY edification. I just think a buyer should be well informed and these are questions that I would ask of any breeder, be there friend or not. Don't believe me? Go read through the various breeder recommendation threads on this forum and you'll get the idea of how they usually go. 

Here is a sticky on what to look for:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
Educate yourself and don't lash out needlessly at people trying to help you. My advice was to not let price be the deciding factor. But if that's your bottom line, then that's _your_ prerogative. I never said there had to be a minimum for good pups, but I did recommend to ask the proper questions. 
I never understand why people make threads asking for advice and then lash out when the people who reply have the slightest misgivings or recommendations. If you go back, several others advised you to not let price be the end all and be all as well. 

Good luck to you. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Educate yourself and don't lash out needlessly at people trying to help you.


No kidding. I'm used to seeing people lash out after getting advice that they don't like, but this one must have a real hair-trigger, because I would never have thought the phrase "don't get hung up on price" to be offensive.

Truth is, I wouldn't pay more than $600 for a pup whose dam line is untested and unproven.


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe I did jump the gun a little bit , but sometimes it's pretty obvious that everything on here is coming from the breeders perspective and not the buyer . 
It's really easy for all the breeders on here to constantly preach the " price shouldn't matter " mantra when all of you guys think everyone should spend $2000 on a dog , even if it is just a family pet . I've seen this over and over on here from many breeders bashing anyone who isn't in their click , and anyone asking prices lower than them . I've talked to some breeders who actually got upset that I wanted to be able to pick a certain color or a particular pup . If you really were genuine in wanting to help me , why didn't you give me some feedback on the other breeders I asked about ? You went straight after the one I mentioned was selling for a lower price and started to pick them apart . I bet you could pick apart any one of the breeders who you would suggest to me if you used the same criteria . 

Yes , I asked for advice , but I also asked for no preaching , every potential buyer I see on here gets preached to go buy a rescue if they aren't willing to pay the prices most of you guys are asking . If it's not about the money , then I'm looking forward to hearing from either you or one of your buddies that they have a really nice Dog for me under $1000 , since it's probably not a Show potential , or a great Working potential dog , but it would be a great family Dog . See , I can throw that " not about the money " crap right back at you guys , If you breeders really care about your Dogs , why wouldn't you want one of your dogs to Live on an 11 acre farm where it would be loved and spoiled rotten by a financially secure couple in their 50's with lot's of experience with Dogs ? No , some of you guys doing all the preaching just can't see how hypocritical you are when you tell buyers they should pay your high price on the 8th or 9th pick in your litter over getting the pick of a litter who has Champion grandparents , instead of Champion Parents .

Oh ya , maybe there wouldn't be so many dogs needing rescued if there wasn't so many breeders on here advertising a new litter every month ... I guess when you start multiplying 10 pups X $2000 a piece ... maybe that's why most breeders on here have about 10 dams a piece ... but it's not about the money ...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you don't like the people on this forum, you're perfectly free to go to another forum to ask for advice. Since you don't seem satisfied with the replies you've gotten here, none of which are from breeders, btw, I guess we're wasting our time trying to help you. Good luck.


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

Freestep said:


> If you don't like the people on this forum, you're perfectly free to go to another forum to ask for advice. Since you don't seem satisfied with the replies you've gotten here, none of which are from breeders, btw, I guess we're wasting our time trying to help you. Good luck.


 I guess you're used to running off people who say things you don't like ... too bad buddy , I have just as much right to say what I think as you do . I know there's some great breeders on here , I've already contacted a couple of them , that doesn't change the fact that there can be a lot of breeders out there who are hypocritical . Having a litter every month , and ridiculing anyone who isn't in their click , and telling anyone not ready to fork over $2000 to go get a rescue ( probably one of theirs they charged $2000 for ) when they're putting out 10 plus litters a year .... if the shoe fits . I've been a breeder before ... I just never had over 2 litters in a year , and I would gladly take less money if it meant a better home for one of my pups .


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

Franksmom said:


> I don't know anything about Windy Acres, but I looked at their web site and if you're looking for that type GSD, Frank's breeder is Rosehall in Sparta Tenn. and I would reccomend them.
> Frank is everything you talked about except laid back, I know she does have some pups that would be considered more "laid back " for a GSD. She could help you with which one would be best.


I'm sorry Franksmom , I just now saw your post and I do appreciate your suggestion but I actually would prefer a little bit smaller than normal GSD instead of an oversized one . That's why I was really wanting a Belgian Malinois to begin with . I would still love to have a Malinois if I found one from a little more " laid back " line . Sounds like you got a great Dog in Frank , congratulations !


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, have you got an attitude problem! There hasn't been a single breeder on here going on about the price of their pups and not one has even responded to this thread. The people on here are PUPPY buyers and you can't ask for more than a good recommendation than that. 

The breeders that have been recommended are quality, reputable ones that train, compete, title, and health certify their dogs. This is not cheap. They also support their puppy buyers with whatever advice or help they can.

I've had dogs with health issues and I never want to go there again. I got my current dogs from good breeders that are recommended on here in order to improve my chances of getting the best dog that fit my needs that I could get with the fewest health problems: and that's what I got. I got healthy dogs that fit my needs - I wanted dogs that I could compete with and put as many sport titles on as I possibly could. These dogs are not only healthy and high drive for sport, but are solid companion dogs with unbelievable temperaments. My breeders are always available to answer any of my questions and give me guidance. They are also my cheering section.

There are cheap puppies to be had out there and you might even get a good one. But, will it be healthy, stable, for fit your needs? Will your breeder be there should there be something wrong with your pup?

None of the breeders on here have a litter a month nor do they ridicule the people not in their clique. They want good homes for their pups because a lot of them go to working homes or show homes, hence are in the public eye for all to decide for themselves if their pups are good ones or not. Their reputation is on the line all the time. Breeders with pups bred and sold primarily for the pet home, frequently have very little care for their dogs because no one will see the quality of their dogs as they grow up.

So, go ahead and get a cheap pup from a breeder that you won't hear any recommendations about, as the price is about all you care about. Don't come back and whine if you aren't happy with it as it grows up.

As for getting a Malinois, it's true that most workingline Mals have crazy high drive and not the best companion dog. If you really like them, the AKC showline Mal has had most of the drive bred out of them and you might find one that you like.


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL , I'm not the one whining , you are because I pointed out not all breeders are perfect , and some are quick to judge ... sort of like you've already judged me . I don't feel the way I do just from this thread , it's from seeing this forum and a couple of others full of Breeders jumping down the throat of potential buyers that question anything they say or do . Breeders who are responsible , and actually are in it for the Breed are not the ones attacking buyers who do question $2000 " PET " pups . You said "I wanted dogs that I could compete with and put as many sport titles on as I possibly could " .... not everyone buys a dog to compete , I've done all that , been there , done that , all I'm wanting is a great companion to be my buddy on my farm ... yet according to some on here the only good dog you can get is a $2000 dog from them or a rescue dog .... there is no such thing as a small breeder charging under $1000 for a good quality pup .


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I said I got the dog that fit MY needs from a good breeder. My breeders took what I said I wanted in a dog and then picked out the most appropriate pup for ME. These same breeders have lower drive dogs in their litters that may not have the drive for sport but still have excellent temperaments, but, wait, you know all and write off the breeders that are breeding amazing dogs. Why should they charge less for these lower drive pups that they put the same amount of time and effort into just because they are going into pet homes? They are still quality pups.

The only "jumping down throats" is most likely happening to people that have their minds made up when they ask for advice and then don't like it when the responses they get to agree with them. Sound familiar?

Go. Buy your cheap puppy. Nobody here cares what you do. Remember the old adage that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pepvol (Aug 4, 2012)

Elaine said:


> I said I got the dog that fit MY needs from a good breeder. My breeders took what I said I wanted in a dog and then picked out the most appropriate pup for ME. These same breeders have lower drive dogs in their litters that may not have the drive for sport but still have excellent temperaments, but, wait, you know all and write off the breeders that are breeding amazing dogs. Why should they charge less for these lower drive pups that they put the same amount of time and effort into just because they are going into pet homes? They are still quality pups.
> 
> The only "jumping down throats" is most likely happening to people that have their minds made up when they ask for advice and then don't like it when the responses they get to agree with them. Sound familiar?
> 
> Go. Buy your cheap puppy. Nobody here cares what you do. Remember the old adage that you get what you pay for.


 I'm sorry I've got you all worked up Elaine , and it really breaks my heart that you don't care what I do , lol . You are so worked up that you don't even realize what I'm saying . So it upsets you that I'm not happy that there's way too many breeders out there pumping out litter after litter . Breeders pumping out litter after litter telling buyers that don't want to spend $2000 on their pups to go get a rescue dog because only breeders that they know and are buddies with on Germanshepherds.com are the only honorable options for us lowly GSD novices . Elaine , I've trained dogs , loved dogs , bred dogs , showed dogs longer than you've probably been alive , just because I choose to realize there are some Breeders out there acting like snobs and aren't really interested in the overall welfare of the breed ... this has made me the bad guy in your eyes . If what I'm saying does not pertain to your favorite breeder , then it does not apply , do you understand that ? Maybe I do have a chip on my shoulder , if I do , it's only because I have seen several arrogant breeders first on the Belgian Malinois forums and now on the German Shepherd forums . 

I'm looking for breeders who are in it for their love of the breed , not breeders who are trying to make a buck , while trying to make any newcomers to the breed feel uncomfortable if they say or do the wrong thing in their minds .

I'm still open to suggestions , this thread took a different turn only because one guy decided he had to start nitpicking a breeder he didn't know . The father of that litter was a SCHH1 ... Every single dog on the pedigree of that father had a SCHH Title , 8 SCHH3's , 4 SCHH2'S & 2 SCHH1's ... But that didn't impress Mr. big shot , all he saw was you could get a pup for $600 , then he had to nit pick , like I said , I bet a bunch of your favorite breeders would love to have that on their Stud . I'm being attacked because I dared to even suggest you might be able to get a nice Dog for less than the $2000 some people and Breeders on here seem to think you have to spend .

I was attacked , along with others on the Belgian Malinois forum for even asking if it was possible to have a Malinois as a " Pet " .... Now it seems like you guys here are going to be upset with anyone even questioning the cost of a German Shepherd ... geez , this makes me really miss all the Dog Shows , trials and other dog events I used to attend .


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> But, will it be healthy, stable, for fit your needs? Will your breeder be there should there be something wrong with your pup?


Best dog I ever had only cost me $250

Breeder isn't involved at all...I like it that way.

My Mahler was obtained on a mutual agreement between the breeder and myself. She is largely hands off. Definitely my preference. While it's nice to know I can go to Molly if I need something, I can't say I feel particularly terrible that I do not have that with Strauss's breeder (who no longer breeds at all).

To the OP, I definitely understand where you're coming from. Unfortunately, I don't know of any (good) breeders that charge what you're looking for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you might have totally missed the point,,I don't see anyone nit picking or ridiculing the breeders you posted. The point was, CHECK AROUND, and CHECK out the breeders you listed..

As for people not 'liking' what YOU said, it seems to me that YOU dont like what "we" said.

You asked for opinions and got them, sorry if you don't like them..It looks like you want someone to say "HEY GO FOR IT GREAT PRICE"...and ya know what? They may be fantastic dogs,,so GO LOOK AT THEM and decide for yourself ..

The point was, you can probably get a good dog for 600, you can get a good dog for 1500,,you can get a crappy dog for 600 and you can get a crappy dog for 1500.

Since you've been a trainer , breeder, had dogs for 30+ years, sounds like you don't need suggestions from the peanut gallery, 

Maybe you should ask for suggestions on the GSD database , I'm sure they'd be more than happy to give you their opinions German Shepherd Dog

In the mean time, (and I am NOT a BREEDER, I prefer to purchase, if you don't like the "tudes" here, there are many forums out there that may better fit your needs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since this thread has basically turned into a huge bitch fight (pun intended), it is being locked. 

OP, good luck in your search.


----------

